
Federated microblogging engine Mastodon 1.0 released - daveid
https://www.patreon.com/posts/mastodon-1-0-8010185
======
bootload
The best thing I notice, the code is being supported buy cash. The source is
here:
[https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon](https://github.com/tootsuite/mastodon)
and more details about the authour, here:
[https://www.patreon.com/user?u=619786](https://www.patreon.com/user?u=619786)

Dave Winer has been all over this idea for a long time:
[https://www.google.com/#q=scripting.com+federated+blogs](https://www.google.com/#q=scripting.com+federated+blogs)
and one idea that I don't see here (correct me if this is wrong) is the idea
of static pages and ^light storage^ (e.g. S3) of text.

